

Searching for the perfect reading device: My Nexus 7 (2013) review - ben336
http://benmccormick.org/blog/2013/08/16/nexus-7-2013-review/

======
pdog
How do you feel about the aspect ratio? I feel that the 7" device is too small
to comfortably read PDFs, especially in portrait mode with such a narrow
width.

~~~
ben336
I wasn't thrilled with it out of the box, but stopped noticing it after a day.
It definitely wouldn't be my choice, but it doesn't bother me much. I don't
usually read PDFs on a tablet though.

